# Forum 2016



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

Boy what a year on the forum, I have never seen anything like this.

2016 was the year for politics in the whole world. Everything money, business and economy has played a back seat to the political circus world wide and even on this forum.

2017 I believe will return to the economy, bonds, stocks and business once Trump is in and the world moves forward.

Forget 2017 however and let us look at the year that was.

Trump fights against all odds and wins the GOP.

Clinton cheats her way past Bernie and wins for the Dems.

Trump and Crooked Hillary fights to become the president of the US.

Let us also not forget about BREXIT.

The left is losing worldwide and so on.

Now for the forum awards.

Funniest posts have to go to Nelly and Humble in my opinion.
Biggest Trump supporter would have to be Nelly or Bass
The hero of the left award should go to Olivaw
Best word to describe Hillary goes to Rusty, calling her a skank.
Who won on retirement?
Who wins on picking stocks?
Who's the best in the real estate forum?
James wins the White Supremacists award for riding in on his White horse, painted black.
New Dog gets best name change for changing Dogcom to what really is an old dog.

Who had the best polls on the forum?

I vote New Dog for this but some would say they were the worst polls.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

I should add the best fake news award goes to CNN.
I would give it to Info-wars but they were right more often then CNN.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Infowars web site right now:
"Breaking! Congress admits CIA moving to ban free speech in America"
"Breaking news: climate scare is over!"
"Maximum alert: rogue CIA working to overthrow Trump election"
"Taxation isn't only theft, it's destruction"

CNN web site right now:
"Why experts say there's no such thing as 'humane' execution"
"US drone killed ISIS operative, Pentagon says"
"Opinion: Donald Trump is improviser in Chief" <-- notice it says "Opinion"

You don't see a difference in credibility between these two news outlets?


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

That was a nice reply and I sure don't know what is true but that was good. The free speech thing though I have to admit they do seem to be going after it although I am not sure it is the CIA.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for the award new dog, but I may not be as far to the left as my posts might have lead you to believe. I tend to argue with people who promote intolerance and bigotry. That puts me at odds with individuals like Mordko, gibor, sock-puppet-nelly and bass - they also happen to be rabidly conservative.

I must admit that I am growing increasingly uncomfortable with mainstream conservative parties. Harper's abuse of Canadian Muslims and Trump's ties to white supremacists are, IMO, an affront to decency. 

I like your polls, even when I disagree with your wording. I'd give you the nod on the polls.


----------



## Nelley (Aug 14, 2016)

new dog said:


> Boy what a year on the forum, I have never seen anything like this.
> 
> 2016 was the year for politics in the whole world. Everything money, business and economy has played a back seat to the political circus world wide and even on this forum.
> 
> ...


I accept my awards with humility-here are my awards:

Pervert of the Year-TomB19 with runner up Humble Pie.

Thank You.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

Thanks Olivaw for giving me the nod on the polls.

On the pervert thing, I don't know where that comes from but your welcome on your reward nelley.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

I should give Andrewf the tough to argue against award on the forum. OLivaw you do come a close second though.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Andrewf is a good debater. No personal attacks, just the facts and concise presentation. 

Since we can make up our own awards, please allow me to suggest a few:

- Sags deserves an award for the most interesting writing style,. (Not sure how to best say it. His posts have a chatty, personal quality to them, I can imagine one of my buddies talking like that during our friendly get togethers at a restaurant or pub). 

- I wouldn't give Rusty the best word award. Give him the Scott Adams fan club award.

- Jergey3000 gets the best political prediction award. He predicted the Trump victory from the start and never wavered. 

- Pluto gets the defence of religion award. 

- James gets the poke-the-bear award for his terrorism threads.

- Humble gets the thought-provoking award

- AltaRed gets the oil industry expertise award

- Indexxx gets the award for best late night posts 

- Zylon gets the music award

- New dog gets the open mind award 

- None gets the vehement climate change award 

- S123 gets the award for most moderate

(All intended as good natured fun)


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

You got it exactly right Olivaw, this is what this thread is about. 

Surprising however we both missed kcowan, he gets the award for running the prediction thread. If I am not mistaken he said within reason, we can make any predictions we want not just financial ones. 

We have to also give Zylon the charts award. He does post some good charts.

The US election thread however gets the award and forum record award for the longest thread ever I would think. 

Also thanks for my award.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

People who make sense most of the time:

- AltaRed
- SMK
- Andrewf
- a few of the others who post infrequently.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

new dog said:


> Surprising however we both missed kcowan, he gets the award for running the prediction thread. If I am not mistaken he said within reason, we can make any predictions we want not just financial ones.


Yes I am fully supportive of any thread that adds interest to the forum!

I nominate Berubeland for Property Manager of the decade! Humble could qualify for so many awards.
And Altared is no much more than oil. But I would add Cross-border adviser, for sure.

Sags and carverman are so pervasive that it is tough to name an award.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

kcowan said:


> Yes I am fully supportive of any thread that adds interest to the forum!
> 
> I nominate Berubeland for Property Manager of the decade! Humble could qualify for so many awards.
> And Altared is no much more than oil. But I would add Cross-border adviser, for sure.
> ...


Maybe the *"Bah! Humbug!"* award? I'm just a Curmudgeon that likes to get his .02c worth in.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

i think lonewolf deserves some kinda mention...for something..
(oh and, "hope you weren't a chump, and voted for Trump!")


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

Lonewolf gets the award for giving information on astrology and charts that no one here has a clue about.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

[t*rying to collect Christmas donations*]

*1st Portly Gentleman:* Mr. Scrooge, sir, we find it more than usually desirable than we make some slight provision for the poor and destitute.
*Ebenezer Scrooge:* Excellent! Than I suggest you do so!
*2nd Portly Gentleman:* _What may we put down for you, sir?_
*Ebenezer Scrooge:* Nothing, sir.
*1st Portly Gentleman:* Ah, you wish to remain *anonymous?*

*Ebenezer Scrooge:* I wish to be left alone, sir! That is what I wish! I don't make myself merry at Christmas and I cannot afford to make idle people merry. _I have been forced to support the establishments I have mentioned through taxation and God knows they cost more than they're worth. Those who are badly off must go there._

*2nd Portly Gentleman:* Many would rather die than go there.

*Ebenezer Scrooge:* _If they'd rather die, then they had better do it and decrease the surplus population,_ Good night, gentlemen.
[walks away, then turns back]
*Ebenezer Scrooge:** Humbug!*


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

carverman said:


> [t*rying to collect Christmas donations*]
> 
> *1st Portly Gentleman:* Mr. Scrooge, sir, we find it more than usually desirable than we make some slight provision for the poor and destitute.
> *Ebenezer Scrooge:* Excellent! Than I suggest you do so!
> ...


Best Christmas movie EVER! (the Alistair Sim version)
My favorite line is the next morning, when he says to the charwoman, something to the effect:
"No Mrs. Dilber. I haven't taken leave of my senses....I've COME to them!"
gets me every time!


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

olivaw said:


> Andrewf is a good debater. No personal attacks, just the facts and concise presentation.
> 
> Since we can make up our own awards, please allow me to suggest a few:
> 
> ...


jeez, didn't even notice this first time around!
"Ahem...I have SO many people to thank for this award.
I'd like to start by thanking GOD...."


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

kcowan said:


> Sags and carverman are so pervasive that it is tough to name an award.


Sags - best writing style. 
carverman slipped my mind. Might I suggest the tubthumper award. Ain't nothing gonna keep Carver down.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

sags & kcowan get the silver-knight-that-every-gal-hopes-her-husband-will-grow-into award.

olivaw & 1980newfoundland are on their way to the same spot. They're younger so their patina is still developing though.


.


----------

